

Three Ways to Keep Your Ego in Check - wallflower
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/baldoni/2009/12/three_ways_to_keep_your_ego_in.html

======
indiejade
A very well-written article. Good advice that can be applied to a variety of
professions, but somehow especially appropriate for people in IT and social
media. :)

 _While the word "friendship" may have become diluted in this era of social
media mouse-clicking, the relationship between people who know and respect
each other remains essential. Such friends (be they spouses or colleagues) are
not afraid to give each other the straight dope._

